
Microsoft and Google find common ground to build Angular 2 - michaelbeil
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/03/05/microsoft-and-google-find-common-ground-to-build-angular-2/
======
itsbits
But still
[https://angular.io/docs/js/latest/quickstart.html](https://angular.io/docs/js/latest/quickstart.html)
says Angular uses AtScript...

~~~
michaelbeil
Yea, they are using AtScript currently, but when Angular 2 is released, they
will be moving to TypeScript:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2015/03/05/angula...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2015/03/05/angular-2-0-built-
on-typescript.aspx)

